# i will draw for ya guys!



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

i will draw anything, from bettas to Pokemon to fruit, er..... ANYWAY yeah just give me a pic if you can, if you can't then I'll search it :-D xD


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Could you do my betta bruce?


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'd be happy too


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

here he is  turned out a little rough, but its still good


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

O.O ooooh, draw Charmander !!! XD


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

okay xD it will take a awhile


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Here is Charmander!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks! I'll have to print it off and show Bruce himself! lol


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

your welcome, lol i hope he likes it


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

AWWW, so CUTE! I love charmanders, so little and chubby XD


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

XD i know :3


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

anyone else? i drew a pic of Slowpoke by hand (no tracing for me >:U) i'll find it and take a pic ^.^


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)




----------

